# Best Toothbrush/Paste?



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all. Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a good toothbrush and toothpaste to use. I have tried using one of my old brushes (let's hope its the old one...I get them confused) and its a struggle. I see they have finger brushes, but I was a little skeptical of these. 

You guys are the experts so...whatcha got? Thanks


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

If Rudy even suspects I have a toothbrush in my hand he takes off. I now use Petzlife Gel and gauze wrapped around my finger.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

a fresh raw knucklebone is a great way to get the gunk off. Natural enzymes in the meat/bone will help break it down as well. The cartiledge is beneficial to the dog, all in all a great way to keep teeth pearly white!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> a fresh raw knucklebone is a great way to get the gunk off. Natural enzymes in the meat/bone will help break it down as well. The cartiledge is beneficial to the dog, all in all a great way to keep teeth pearly white!


 
I have never brushed Sage's teeth. I give him a fresh knuckle bone and we get comments all the time about his pearly white teeth.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I have never brushed Sage's teeth. I give him a fresh knuckle bone and we get comments all the time about his pearly white teeth.


do you get thoughs from the store? i forgot :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Grocery store or butcher shop, meat processer. They call them soup bones too. Do not get smoked bones, they can splinter.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Grocery store or butcher shop, meat processer. They call them soup bones too. Do not get smoked bones, they can splinter.


yep

I usually buy from the butcher because they are just a bit cheaper. I keep them in the freezer and give them frozen.


----------

